# ericg's NJ Lawn Journal



## ericgautier

Hi everyone, my name is Eric and I am a lawn fanatic. :mrgreen: 4 years in and still learning A LOT.

In 2014, I did my first renovation. Renovated the backyard with a mix of TTTF (Bullseye, Turbo, Hemi, Falcon V & Faith) & KBG (Bewitched, Blueberry & Prosperity).

Before





After








*2014 Journal*

Aprox. 8000 SQ FT
45 lbs TTTF (Bullseye, Turbo, Hemi, Falcon V & Faith)
9 lbs KBG (Bewitched, Blueberry & Prosperity)
**********TIMELINE**********
BEFORE - http://s13.postimg.cc/rhfnnrgdj/003_8285.jpg
7/31 - Glyphosate
8/3 - Scalped @2.5"
8/5 - Glyphosate
8/8 - Scalped @1"
8/8 - Spread topsoil
8/13 - spot spray glyphosate
8/15 - Day before seed down: Oceangro (150 lbs), water
8/16 - Seed down!!!

Notes:
- sprayed BLSC + KH
- mixed seeds w/ soil moist. I made 3 passes w/ the tttf @15lbs each pass. Kbg I dumped the whole 9 lbs in the hopper and made 2 passes on low setting.
- rolled
- sprayed sumagrow
- sprayed tenacity
- spread peat moss
- finalized sprinklers. On hose end timer for 6am start every 4 hours for 12 min each zone.

Time to crack open a cold one.

8/17 - Adjusted hose timer run times.. decided to do 14 min per zone @4hour intervals. I shut the water off at night and turn it back on in the morning. So, 6a/10a/2p/6p
8/20 - Decided to adjust start time. Adjusted it to 5am, 4 hour intervals, 12 min per zone and let it run at night. 5a/9a/1p/5p/9p/1a
8/21 - TTTF Germination :yahoo: - http://postimg.cc/image/xz827kezh/
Checked the reno, also seeing some sprouts.  - http://postimg.cc/image/5brie9u1b/
8/22 - Seeing some germination on the KBG pots and a lot more green babies in the whole yard. 
8/26 - Day 10 pictures - http://postimg.cc/image/p03y9samf/
9/4 - Day 19 picture - http://postimg.cc/image/p0qyi8kov/
9/5 - Oceangro (50 lbs). Spread more seeds on areas that has wash out and on bare spots.
9/9 - Adjusted watering to 2 times per day, 9am/3pm, 14 min run time
9/10 - Mowed @2.5" - http://postimg.cc/image/ba4wsf0ul/
9/12 - Urea 1/2 lb/k
9/15 - BLSC + KH (2oz each/k), Tenacity 1/2 tsp/gallon/k
9/16 - 1x day watering, 15 min per zone
9/17 - Mowed @2.5". Applied Oceangr (50 lbs). 
9/19 - Urea 1/2 lb/k
9/23 - Mowed @2.5"
9/26 - Urea 1 lb/k
9/28 - Mowed @2.5"; used rider
10/1 - Oceangro (100 lbs)
10/3 - Urea 1 lb/k
10/4 - Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer Plus (10 lbs)
10/5 - Mowed @2.5"
10/9 - Mowed @2.5", Urea
10/17 - Urea 1 lb/k
10/19 - Mowed @2.5"
10/23 - 11/2 - Vacation = "The Pause"
11/3 - Mowed @ 3.5"
11/9 - Mowed @3.0"
11/21 - Mowed @3.0"
11/23 - Urea 2lb/k

In 2016, I got bit by the bug again and renovated my front and side yards. This go around, I decided to try a KBG monostand. The cultivar I choose was Blueberry since it scored a 9 on ntep for color and the test site was literally just a few miles from me.

This was taken at day 98 last year.














*2016 Journal*

3/12 - Pre-m down; Prodiamine (1/2 tbsp/1000) + Tenacity (1/4 tsp/1000)
3/29 - Seeds (Blueberry and Prosperity) acquired from stephensilva1.
3/30 - Spot sprayed weeds.
3/31 - More Blueberry seeds acquired. Thanks ligrass!
4/8 - Clean up mow @2.5" 
4/10 - SOP @2lbs/k
4/15 - Mowed @2.5" 
4/30 - Mowed @2.875"
4/30 - Encap Lime @9lbs/k
5/9 - Mowed @2.875"
5/14 - Mowed @2.875"
5/16 - OceanGro
5/21 - SOP @2lbs/k
5/25 - Mowed @3"
5/31 - Mowed @3.5". Dropped OceanGro.
6/6 - Mowed @3.5"
6/14 - Mowed @4"
6/29 - Mowed @4"
7/10 - Mowed @3.5"
7/21 - Mowed @3"
7/24 - Sprayed glyphosate @4oz/k
7/27 - Scalped @2.125"
7/29 - Scalped @1.375" (Side)
7/31 - DIY Irrigation Setup (Front)
8/1 - Scalped @1.375" (Front)
8/5 - DIY Irrigation Setup (Side)
8/7 - Sprayed glyphosate @2oz/k
8/20 - Raked and sprayed glyphosate
8/26 - Oceangro (3 bags)
8/27 - Seed down! 
.rake some more
.seed down
.peat moss w/ peat moss roller
.tenacity
.watered in
9/1 - Green babies 
9/11 - Urea .33lbs/k
9/17 - Urea .33lbs/k --- Day 21 
9/21 - Oceangro (1 bag)
9/24 - First cut @1.5". Oceangro (1 bag)
9/25 - Urea .5lbs/k. Cut @1.5"
9/27 - Cut @ 1.5"
10/1 - Cut @1.5"
10/2 - Urea 1lbs/k
10/3 - Tenacity
10/4 - Cut @1.5"
10/7 - Cut @1.5". Urea 1lbs/k --- Day 42 
10/12 - Cut @1.5". Urea 1lbs/k
10/16 - Mowed @2.5". Mag-I-Cal @9lbs/k
10/17 - Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer Plus
10/21 - Mowed @2.5"
10/29 - Mowed @2.5". Sprayed Prodiamine.
11/13 - Mowed @2.5"
11/19 - Mowed @2.5"
11/27 - Mowed @2.5"
12/3 - Mowed @2.5" - Top growth stopped
12/4 - Urea 2lbs/k

Glad to be here and I will continue to update this thread of my progress. Plenty of weeds to tackle still.


----------



## Budstl

Lawn looks great! What kind of mulch kit you running? I'm jealous of the 48 inch cut. I'm using a 36 inch ferris.


----------



## ericgautier

Hey Andy, thanks! It is always a work in progress but I am very happy with how things are turning out. For mulching, I am just using a plate blocker. My machine is older and I can't seem to find the full mulch kit for it. Most of the time though I side discharge and only put the plate blocker during fall when the leaves start to pile up.


----------



## Redtenchu

Nice work, can't wait to see how this year plays out for you.


----------



## GrassDaddy

How do you get the kids to not destroy it under the swings? I gave up on ours lol


----------



## Ware

I really like these type of threads - makes it easy for others to follow and offers a tidy place to track our own progress. I go back and reference my posts/photos frequently. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Redtenchu said:


> Nice work, can't wait to see how this year plays out for you.


Thanks Red! I'm looking forward to how it turns out this year also. As of right now, the color is holding its own. I have yet to fertilize this spring and it is already darker than my neighbors.



GrassDaddy said:


> How do you get the kids to not destroy it under the swings? I gave up on ours lol


Honestly, I am surprised how well it holds up as well. Maybe having the KBG in the mix helps to "repair" it. But, I usually just do extra passes around the swing set whenever I put down Oceangro. Besides that, it gets the same treatment everywhere else.



Ware said:


> I really like these type of threads - makes it easy for others to follow and offers a tidy place to track our own progress. I go back and reference my posts/photos frequently. :thumbup:


I do the same thing. Gives me an idea of where the lawn started and how far it has come (or if I need to change anything).


----------



## ericgautier

This was taken last Friday. I stopped in the middle of mowing the backyard and stood in awww.. something about the sun and freshly cut grass made it look good.


----------



## Redtenchu

It really looks great!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Wow!


----------



## Ware

:thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/photos/a.866329610175152.1073741828.865206873620759/919975828143863/?type=3&theater


----------



## ericgautier

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pete1313

That's lookin' nice E.G.!


----------



## ericgautier

Pete!!! Welcome to TLF. :mrgreen:


----------



## kds

Looks great!


----------



## ericgautier

kds said:


> Looks great!


Thanks kds! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

This weekend, I plan to start feeding the beast. I read "Philes Phertilizer Lecture" and will try that out on last years reno. OceanGro will go down every 2 weeks (until funds run out). But I also plan to spray a PGR so I'm not mowing every 2-3 days. LOL.


----------



## ericgautier

So, at the end of last year there was a section in my side yard that for some reason didn't grow anything. You can see it on this picture (top left corner).










Here is what the area looks like today.



First feeding was last week. I put down OceanGro. I also sprayed Prodiamine in the area when I put my pre-m down. I'm surprised of the rate it is spreading. I will try and take a picture of this area monthly to see how long it takes to fill in.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice! I have a few areas that look like that and are filling in. Such a cool grass type.


----------



## Pete1313

That is impressive EG! Are you sure there was nothing there before winter? That is a crazy amount of spread! Keep up with the monthly pics, I bet that is completely filled in by fall. :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> That is impressive EG! Are you sure there was nothing there before winter? That is a crazy amount of spread! Keep up with the monthly pics, I bet that is completely filled in by fall. :thumbsup:


Pete, yes I am sure because I even debated if I should spray that area with Prodiamine or Tenacity instead this past March when pre-m went down.


----------



## Pete1313

Nice! One of the great traits of KBG!


----------



## ericgautier

Updated front/side pictures. We are finally getting some warmer temperatures. I think the Blueberry is ready to explode soon. It is definitely behind in growth than my tttf/kbg backyard. Still not cutting much at 2.5" every 6-7 days. Plenty of weeds to tackle and some areas need to fill in but happy with how it is progressing.


----------



## Pete1313

Looking good!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice!!


----------



## wardconnor

I agree that is looking good.


----------



## LIgrass

Looking good eric. Looks clean for a new KBG reno. Are you doing tenacity apps? After all this rain it should take off. Glad to see you're still around(I was wondering where everyone went).


----------



## Pete1313

Welcome to TLF LIgrass! Glad to see some familiar names!


----------



## LIgrass

Hey Pete, thanks for the warm welcome. I'm glad to be here!


----------



## wardconnor

LIgrass said:


> Looking good eric. Looks clean for a new KBG reno. Are you doing tenacity apps? After all this rain it should take off. Glad to see you're still around(I was wondering where everyone went).


Good to have another cool season guy here. Welcome


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> Looking good eric. Looks clean for a new KBG reno. Are you doing tenacity apps? After all this rain it should take off. Glad to see you're still around(I was wondering where everyone went).


LIgrass! Welcome to TLF. This is our new home. Lol. I was trying to invite you over here awhile ago when I joined. Glad you are here now.

Haven't used tenacity yet. Just pre-m and the occasional spot spray of wbg.


----------



## LIgrass

Thanks guys. Eric check your PMs.


----------



## ericgautier

Here's a un-mowed pano from this morning. It was too wet to mow. Hope to get a mow in tomorrow. Edges and the strip still needs to fill in. Hit those areas up with Urea? My edging also needs work. LOL.

Before

Google street view 

After








hi-res









hi-res

Slowly dominating. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Looking good!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Definitely looking like the bottom half of a faction! 1/You


----------



## LIgrass

urea can work wonders on KBG in spring. I'd go for it in thin areas where you need it to fill in. Just make sure to keep up with the mowing.


----------



## wardconnor

LIgrass said:


> urea can work wonders on KBG in spring. I'd go for it in thin areas where you need it to fill in. Just make sure to keep up with the mowing.


I did this. Its helping but pretty much driving me insane with all the mowing been doing.

Light weekly urea apps or bi weekly. Mine weren't so lightly though. I'm paying for it.


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> urea can work wonders on KBG in spring. I'd go for it in thin areas where you need it to fill in. Just make sure to keep up with the mowing.


Thanks! Right now I've been dumping Oceangro (NJ's Milo) every 2 weeks. I'll supplement Urea on those areas. :thumbup:



wardconnor said:


> I did this. Its helping but pretty much driving me insane with all the mowing been doing.
> 
> Light weekly urea apps or bi weekly. Mine weren't so lightly though. I'm paying for it.


Yeah, part of the reason why I spray PGR. :mrgreen: I didn't want to to be mowing every other day.


----------



## ericgautier

Graduation pic. HOC @2.5".


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice!!


----------



## ericgautier

Progress pic of the bare area on the side yard.

May 9th


June 6th


Good candidate for Urea apps.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yessir


----------



## ericgautier

I posted this over at WDYDWYLT thread but I figured I would post it here as well.

Reel mowed the circle around the kids playset down to 1.5".





1.5" vs 3". Not sure this was a good idea at all. Lol. I really really like how it feels.

I'd like to eventually get this to 1" and see how much maintenance it needs over the higher HOC.


----------



## LIgrass

I wonder if that section would convert to mostly KBG by cutting that low. LCN brought up an interesting point in a reel mower review. He mentioned by cutting around 1" in his Bermuda section it eliminates a lot of weeds/grasses that can't handle that HOC.


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> I wonder if that section would convert to mostly KBG by cutting that low. LCN brought up an interesting point in a reel mower review. He mentioned by cutting around 1" in his Bermuda section it eliminates a lot of weeds/grasses that can't handle that HOC.


I wouldn't mind that at all if that happens. :thumbup:

I did go over this area a few passes more w/ KBG seeds when I overseeded the backyard last year. So hopefully the KBG takes over.


----------



## ericgautier

Urea (@1 lb/k) and a good rain yesterday is making the 1.5" reel mowed circle around the playset look good.

http://imgur.com/a/9UMKw


----------



## Pete1313

Looks like it is getting better color! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Looks like it is getting better color! :thumbsup:


Yes, it is definitely greener than when I started. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Come on, Eric; you _know_ you want to go 1.5" over the whole lawn. Search your feelings. You know it to be true. Come to the dark side to know the full power of the low-cut Force.


----------



## Pete1313

:laugh:


----------



## ericgautier

dfw_pilot said:


> Come on, Eric; you _know_ you want to go 1.5" over the whole lawn. Search your feelings. You know it to be true. Come to the dark side to know the full power of the low-cut Force.


...eventually we will get there. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, Eric; you _know_ you want to go 1.5" over the whole lawn. Search your feelings. You know it to be true. Come to the dark side to know the full power of the low-cut Force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...eventually we will get there. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Got inspired by GrassDaddy's "wavy stripes" post on IG.

HOC @3".

https://youtu.be/TBYYBAr-X6k

Plenty of weeds to tackle. Plan to spray CCO this weekends. :evil:


----------



## wardconnor

I love that mower Eric. It stripes good too. Nice vid


----------



## Ware

Looks good, EG! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

Nice!


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> I love that mower Eric. It stripes good too. Nice vid


The size is overkill for my lawn, but, I love how quickly I can mow with it. LOL.



Ware said:


> Looks good, EG! :thumbup:


Thanks!



Pete1313 said:


> Nice!


 :thumbup: One of these days, I need to setup the GoPro or DSLR and get some sick angles while mowing.


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


>


Combining mowing with high fashion? Wish I could pull off the man bun!


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Combining mowing with high fashion? Wish I could pull off the man bun!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Starting to feel like the monostand is finally hitting its stride. It is looking good today.

http://imgur.com/h9DR83X

Some level 2 weeds to tackle, but, overall very happy with the progress.


----------



## Pete1313

Beautiful!


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Beautiful!


 :thumbup: I blame the urea and the rain after. Haha.


----------



## LIgrass

Looking good! Blueberry seemed like it had very good summer performance the short time I had it.


----------



## chrismar

Just wait until next year!


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> Looking good! Blueberry seemed like it had very good summer performance the short time I had it.


Good to know! Definitely going to do my best this summer to keep it in tip top shape.

OG went down yesterday, so far it's been every two weeks, but will prob switch to once a month heading into summer.


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Just wait until next year!


I cannot wait. Looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Not much to report. Lawn is cruising. I did however had to double mow yesterday. 14 days since last mow and PGR wearing off = tall thick grass.

https://youtu.be/Epj9nUzibAg


----------



## Ware

That eXmark will blow the grass!


----------



## Pete1313

Love the videos EG! :thumbsup:


Ware said:


> That eXmark will blow the grass!


 I noticed that too. Are you running high lifts EG?


----------



## kolbasz

I love what easy work a commercial mower makes of a tall thick grass. My little 21 would need me to bad and the craftsman tractor wouldn't mulch enough. Its a tough bit. Double cutting with my tools is not really an option. I need a commercial rig...


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Love the videos EG! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> That eXmark will blow the grass!
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. Are you running high lifts EG?
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: Thanks!

I'm using G5 Gator Blades. From what I've read, they provide more lift compared to the older series.


----------



## ericgautier

kolbasz said:


> I need a commercial rig...


This is exactly what I said after owning a 22" and lawn tractor after 2 seasons. I sold the lawn tractor to fund the commercial rig and haven't looked back. :mrgreen:


----------



## kolbasz

ericgautier said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a commercial rig...
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I said after owning a 22" and lawn tractor after 2 seasons. I sold the lawn tractor to fund the commercial rig and haven't looked back. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I have debated this route, but then think of keeping the tractor to pull an aerator. But even that is once a year maybe, havent done it in 2 because of fall pre-emergent apps, so even that seems like a silly thing to hold onto.

Otherwise, the cost is a big factor, new vs used, prices are all over and at those prices the last thing I want is to be burned on a used unit...


----------



## Budstl

+1 on a commercial mower. The cutting and turning can't be compared. I need to pick up a yard or 2 just to mow more. Nice vid too eric.


----------



## ericgautier

Budstl said:


> +1 on a commercial mower. The cutting and turning can't be compared. I need to pick up a yard or 2 just to mow more. Nice vid too eric.


Thanks Budstl! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

7/24 update:

- HOC @3.5"
- Plenty of sedge and clover to tackle. It's been hot here so I haven't sprayed yet. Going to wait it out until cooler weather.
- Battling fungus in some areas (partly my fault)
- Still maintaining 1.5" HOC around the playset

Very happy with how the monostand and backyard (tttf+kbg) are holding up. Haven't feed the lawn in about a month.

http://imgur.com/y5EstQI

http://imgur.com/o0X9xSp

http://imgur.com/1ysDLhV


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut

That's looking great!


----------



## Pete1313

Nice!


----------



## g-man

Awesome. How is the 1.5 hoc area doing? Ready to drop the entire yard? I have mine at 2in and want to drop to 1.5 soon. I need to check all of my sprinkler heads before doing it (I already destroyed one).


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> Awesome. How is the 1.5 hoc area doing? Ready to drop the entire yard? I have mine at 2in and want to drop to 1.5 soon. I need to check all of my sprinkler heads before doing it (I already destroyed one).


The 1.5" area is doing really well actually. Not sure I am ready for the entire yard just yet. I'm using the Fiskars to maintain the circle around the playset and atm is just enough to get my fix of low HOC. :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> That's looking great!


Thanks RMLN! :thumbup:



Pete1313 said:


> Nice!


Thanks Pete! :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass

ericgautier said:


> 7/24 update:
> 
> - HOC @3.5"
> - Plenty of sedge and clover to tackle. It's been hot here so I haven't sprayed yet. Going to wait it out until cooler weather.
> - Battling fungus in some areas (partly my fault)
> - Still maintaining 1.5" HOC around the playset
> 
> Very happy with how the monostand and backyard (tttf+kbg) are holding up. Haven't feed the lawn in about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/y5EstQI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/o0X9xSp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1ysDLhV


That's looking great! Let it coast through the rest of July through mid-August and that is a huge success. These next few weeks are when Summer Patch usually shows up in KBG (hopefully you have none). Keep an eye out for that. I'm starting to see some popping up here in my hell strip and the same spots as usual in my backyard.


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> That's looking great! Let it coast through the rest of July through mid-August and that is a huge success. These next few weeks are when Summer Patch usually shows up in KBG (hopefully you have none). Keep an eye out for that. I'm starting to see some popping up here in my hell strip and the same spots as usual in my backyard.


Thank LIgrass! :thumbup: Yes, I'm trying to keep an eye out for SP. I might have it on the side yard...


----------



## ericgautier

Here's an updated shot of the low HOC (1.5") KBG+TTTF I'm maintaining. From a distance, it looks as green at the surrounding grass cut at 3.5" HOC.

http://imgur.com/4lb3OUM

http://imgur.com/8ucg2Di

Yes, I need to trim the edges... lol.


----------



## pennstater2005

Wow!. That's what I'm looking for someday!


----------



## wardconnor

Looks good Eric. I love low cut grass. If you thatch rake it a good bit right there around play set you'll be able to mow it short a lot easier. Just thin it out a little. Not crazy thin unless you want to overseed. Don't worry because the kbg will thicken up on its own cutting short.

Penn.. Mow around 1.5 to 2 right out of the gate with your new reno.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Wow!. That's what I'm looking for someday!


Thanks! Stick around and we will help you get there for sure. 

This was the backyard before the reno


http://imgur.com/u1V4WMm


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Looks good Eric. I love low cut grass. If you thatch rake it a good bit right there around play set you'll be able to mow it short a lot easier. Just thin it out a little. Not crazy thin unless you want to overseed. Don't worry because the kbg will thicken up on its own cutting short.
> 
> Penn.. Mow around 1.5 to 2 right out of the gate with your new reno.


Thanks ward! Your lawn is definitely an inspiration. The kids love the feel of the low cut grass around the playset and so do I.

Raking the thatch and leveling it might be my project this fall. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Here's an updated shot of the low HOC (1.5") KBG+TTTF I'm maintaining. From a distance, it looks as green at the surrounding grass cut at 3.5" HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4lb3OUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8ucg2Di
> 
> 
> Yes, I need to trim the edges... lol.


Looking good EG! :thumbsup: 
Any plans on expanding the circle?


----------



## g-man

^ join the club of 2in or less.


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Looking good EG! :thumbsup:
> Any plans on expanding the circle?


At this time... no plans. It has been a really weird season. We didn't really get "summer" like weather here, so, I would like to see how things go next year.


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> ^ join the club of 2in or less.


I can actually go to 1.5" on the big mower. I just need to sawzall the scalps wheels so I can adjust the deck lower. They are currently stuck at 2.5", that's why the lowest I went with it is 2.5". The previous owner I guess never adjusted them and they are stuck on. I can't remove the collar that holds them in place.


----------



## Roosterchest

ericgautier said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good EG! :thumbsup:
> Any plans on expanding the circle?
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't really get "summer" like weather here, so, I would like to see how things go next year.
Click to expand...

I agree. My lawn normally gets beats down with high temps and lack of water. This year has been cooler and we've had sufficient rainfall.


----------



## ericgautier

Just listing my Fall action plan...

- tackle CCO
- fix an area in the side yard (most likely will plug)
- get back on a fertilizer regimen (haven't fertilized lawn since end of June)
- get Pre-m down
- slowly drop HOC (currently at 3.5")

Overall, I will give the lawn a C+ this year so far.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sounds like a good plan. I've got similar plans except no fall pre m.


----------



## Roosterchest

ericgautier said:


> Overall, I will give the lawn a C+ this year so far.


What's keeping it from an "A"? Looks good from the pics.


----------



## ericgautier

Roosterchest said:


> What's keeping it from an "A"? Looks good from the pics.


Mainly... the color. I thought it would be a lot darker. But people say don't judge the color in the first year and wait until the lawn gets to about 2 years old. So we will see...

Also, have some weeds to tackle and some areas (small percentage) either got hit by fungus or didn't get enough water (which is my fault).

Plenty to improve upon and can easily be an "A+" with minimal effort. :thumbup:


----------



## jessehurlburt

Wow, Eric, amazing work!


----------



## ericgautier

jessehurlburt said:


> Wow, Eric, amazing work!


Thanks Jesse! :thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire

Looks great Eric. C+ my ***. That's an "A" if I ever saw one.


----------



## Pete1313

Eric, any update on the low mow project around the swingset? Still cutting it short?


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Eric, any update on the low mow project around the swingset? Still cutting it short?


The low mow project is back up to 2.5"... :lol: plenty of leaves to mulch up now in my area. It did stay green throughout the summer though, so, if I ever pull the trigger I know that I can keep it maintained.


----------



## ericgautier

ericgautier said:


> Progress pic of the bare area on the side yard.
> 
> May 9th
> 
> 
> June 6th
> 
> 
> Good candidate for Urea apps.


So I totally forgot to take monthly progress pictures of this area. But here it is today....

Nov 22nd


http://imgur.com/PsCe31R


Not sure if it is any better. I gained some and loss some as well. I definitely plan to plug the bigger gaps next year.

This corner is under an oak tree... so it doesn't get that much sun and rain.


(Google image during the reno)

Also, I'm noticing that the areas in my front where the two trees shade the lawn are thinning out.


----------



## ericgautier

Blew the rest of the leaves into the backyard and mulched them up. Color is holding up...  Just about ready for the Winterizer.

https://imgur.com/8quQ8L4


----------



## ken-n-nancy

ericgautier said:


> https://imgur.com/8quQ8L4


Looking great!


----------



## ericgautier

ken-n-nancy said:


> Looking great!


Thanks k-n-n!

Plenty to improve on next year. Can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

Agreed. Looking great! Great color!


----------



## ericgautier

Snow is melting and the green is dominating a little.



Plenty of stuff to work on. I am getting excited.


----------



## gregonfire

Hey Eric,

Lawn is looking great! What are your plans over the next few weeks? Would love some more detail being that we are basically neighbors


----------



## ericgautier

@gregonfire thanks!

Plans for the next few weeks:

- clean up branches/twigs/leftover leaves
- pre-m
- spray weeds: have some random weeds to tackle
- if the soil isn't too hard, plug some areas


----------



## gregonfire

Awesome, thanks for that. What product will you be using to spray the weeds? Tenacity?


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> Awesome, thanks for that. What product will you be using to spray the weeds? Tenacity?


I do have Tenacity, but I usually save that for level 3 weeds.  Level 1 and 2 weeds are usually taken out by whatever is on sale at the big box stores. I wait until they have a sale (sometimes BOGO) and stock up.

I've used:
Level 1:
- Spectracide Weed Stop 1 gal. Ready-to-Use Plus Crabgrass Killer Sprayer (which btw list star of bethlehem
- Ortho Weed B Gon 1 Gal. Plus Crabgrass Control Ready-to-Use

Level 2:
- Ortho Weed B Gon 16 oz. Chickweed, Clover, Oxalis Killer for Lawns

Then whatever weeds are left after using those level 1 & 2 sprays get the big gun Tenacity. :lol:


----------



## gregonfire

Thank you for the info, Eric. Much appreciated!!


----------



## ericgautier

2018 Journal

4/4 - Pre-m (front); Prodiamine @ .75tbsp/M
4/8 - Pre-m (back); Prodiamine @ .75tbsp/M
4/8 - Fiskars cut @2"
4/14 - Fiskars cut @2", Spot sprayed weeds, GrubEx1 @2.87lbs/M
4/21 - Fiskars cut @2" (some decent growth), ran the edger and trimmer, spot sprayed weeds w/ CCO
4/28 - ORTHO Weed B Gon 1-Gallon Weed Killer Plus Crabgrass Control + Tenacity (2 tsp)
4/29 - Mow @2.5", Trim and Edge
5/4 - Mow @2.5"
5/6 - 10-6-4 Fertilizer (7.6lbs/M)
5/11 - Edge, trim and mow @2.5"
5/17 - Mow @3"
5/18 - Bonide Turf Turbo (7lbs/M)
5/25 - Edge and mow @3"
5/28 - 17-0-3 Fertilizer (3.8lbs/M)
5/30- Mow @3"
5/31 - .31% Azoxystrobin (2.3lbs/M)
6/2 - Edge, trim and mow @3"
6/6 - Mow @3"
6/11 - Mow @3"
6/15 - Edge, trim and mow @3". Oceangro fertilizer (17lbs/M).
6/20 - Sprayed weeds
6/22 - Mow @3.5". Azoxystrobin + Propiconazole Fungicide.
6/30 - Mow @3.5"
7/7 - Mow @4"
7/19 - Mow @4"
7/21 - Sprayed Propiconazole 14.3 (4oz/M)
7/29 - Mow @4"
8/5 - Mow @4"
8/16 - Mow @4"
8/18 - Sprayed weeds, Prodiamine & Propiconazole 14.3
8/23 - Mow @3.5"
9/2 - Mow @3.5"
9/7 - 17-0-3 Fertilizer (3.8lbs/M)
9/16 - Mow @3.5"
9/30 - Mow @3.5"
10/13 - 17-0-3 Fertilizer (7.6lbs/M)
10/13 - Mow @3"
10/28 - Mow @3"


----------



## wardconnor

Awesome. I need to get down my Pre em as well.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Awesome. I need to get down my Pre em as well.


Thanks @wardconnor . It felt good to be out and about the yard today. I also gave the big mower a look over while the kids were out in the backyard playing for a few minutes. I think It is time to swap places and move the snow blower to the back of the shed.


----------



## g-man

I would keep the snowblower in the front.

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/2018-04-04-early-april-snow-rockies-midwest-east


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> I would keep the snowblower in the front.
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/2018-04-04-early-april-snow-rockies-midwest-east


  Nooo...... lol.


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man think it is safe to switch the mower and the snow blower spots? Lol.


----------



## ericgautier

4/8

- Picked up twigs/branches
- Moved the mower to the front of the shed; started it up
- Decided to use the Fiskars reel to do a clean up cut (I think I need a Swardman reel.. lol).



- will spray pre-m later


----------



## g-man

I think you could swap the mower for the snowblower. You could always use the mower to clear the snow. I think @wardconnor has a video/picture of this approach.


----------



## gregonfire

Looks great, Eric. What HOC did you do the clean up cut at?


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> Looks great, Eric. What HOC did you do the clean up cut at?


2". The backyard is behind as I barely cut some areas. The front though definitely has some growth. I plan to use the Fiskars @2" for a few more cuts then switch to the big mower set to 2.5" (lowest height I can go right now as I have not fixed the scalp wheels on the mowing deck yet).


----------



## kolbasz

ericgautier said:


> 2018 Journal
> 
> 4/4 - Pre-m (front); Prodiamine @ .75tbsp/M
> 4/8 - Pre-m (back); Prodiamine @ .75tbsp/M
> 4/8 - Fiskars cut @2"


i feel dumb, what is /M


----------



## ericgautier

kolbasz said:


> what is /M


/M = 1000 sqft


----------



## kolbasz

ah. so at a 0.185-0.55 oz/k per calendar year, where does .75tbsp rate?

Do you have a multi app plan in play?


----------



## ericgautier

.75tbsp rate is shy of .37oz/k.



I plan to apply in the Fall also.


----------



## kolbasz

ok cool, so spring and fall. got it. makes sense. and .75 is about .21oz, so you fall withing the annual limit.

I need to notes these numbers for when I apply...


----------



## kolbasz

ericgautier said:


> 4/8
> 
> - Picked up twigs/branches
> - Moved the mower to the front of the shed; started it up
> - Decided to use the Fiskars reel to do a clean up cut (I think I need a Swardman reel.. lol).
> 
> 
> 
> - will spray pre-m later


are you doing the entire back with the fiskars? how is it? I only ask because after seeing yours I found one local on craigslist for 25$

almost begging me to give it a try.


----------



## ericgautier

kolbasz said:


> are you doing the entire back with the fiskars? how is it? I only ask because after seeing yours I found one local on craigslist for 25$
> 
> almost begging me to give it a try.


Yes, I did the front and back w/ the Fiskars last weekend. It is good for cardio. :lol: For $25, I would pick it up and try it out.


----------



## kolbasz

Only issue is it is an outside picture and I feared rust and or bad blades. But otherwise $25 could make for a fun test.

Pretend to take a section reel low...


----------



## ericgautier

Just finished cutting the lawn with the Fiskars again. Observation: the area around the Playset that I maintained reel low is/appears to be thicker.





Now on to spot spray some weeds.

Beautiful out today.


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> Observation: the area around the Playset that I maintained reel low is/appears to be thicker.
> 
> Beautiful out today.


 :thumbup: and yes it is nice outside!


----------



## social port

Now that is what I call carpet! So thick.
That lawn looks like it is going to thrive this year.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> Now that is what I call carpet! So thick.
> That lawn looks like it is going to thrive this year.


Thanks! I am looking forward to seeing how it does this year.


----------



## ericgautier

Trim and edged. Starting to appreciate a nice edge. Something about seeing some soil in the sidewalk just before blowing it all back into the lawn. Plenty of areas to fill in. Lawn is starting to wake up and could use some fert.

Mowed @2.5" today w/ the eXmark.










Shot of the backyard. Plenty of weeds to tackle. Some are whitening from spraying CCO last week and tenacity yesterday.










Shot of the front. Spot sprayed weeds as well. Not sure what I'm going to do with the part that gets shade from the maple trees. It starts to thin out once the shade from the tree gets thick. I might have to break down and overseed with some bewitched.


----------



## gregonfire

Looks great Eric!


----------



## pennstater2005

Greening up nicely! Liking the nice edge too.


----------



## ericgautier

@gregonfire @pennstater2005 thanks! I'll take better pics once I get the weeds under control. :lol:

Here's a view from the other side. Shade darker...


----------



## ericgautier

Visited Ferris Farms today to pick up some Oceangro. Nothing left... . I blame @Tsmith and @chrismar. :fight:

Got the 10-6-4 instead and threw that down today.










Also the kids wanted to plant some flowers. We got (2) Neon Star Pink and (3) Meadow Sage Perennials. They were excited to plant them.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

:roll: @ericgautier dang I was going to head down there in the next week or so and pick some up for July feeding.


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> :roll: @ericgautier dang I was going to head down there in the next week or so and pick some up for July feeding.


Call before you head there. Guy at counter said they'll have more in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Visited Ferris Farms today to pick up some Oceangro. Nothing left... . I blame @Tsmith and @chrismar. :fight:
> 
> Got the 10-6-4 instead and threw that down today.


Sorry to hear, that happened to me last year at Ferris too after driving almost an hour to get there...last time I ever make a trip without calling first.

I usually get mine from Country Gardens in Whiting and is where I went this year but they were low my first trip down although luckily got more in before the sale ended.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Sorry to hear, that happened to me last year at Ferris too after driving almost an hour to get there...last time I ever make a trip without calling first.
> 
> I usually get mine from Country Gardens in Whiting and is where I went this year but they were low my first trip down although luckily got more in before the sale ended.


I might have to hit up whatever garden center is closest to me next. But, yeah probably a good idea to call first to make sure or just wait it out until Ferris gets restocked.

The 2 bags of 10-6-4 actually cost cheaper since I usually drop 5 bags of OG at a time.


----------



## TLFU

lol... just pm'ed.

I just went there this evening and no-mo Oceangro. They're really busy with plants and such so they don't know when they'll get it. Wish I visited this thread before driving long distance. haha!

10-6-4, saw that but didn't think about picking it up. Do you think it's a good alternative to OceanGro?


----------



## ericgautier

@TLFU, this is my first time using the 10-6-4. I'll let yo know if a few weeks how well the lawn responds. Price was ok. I think it'll be good but I would have gotten OceanGro over it if they had it.


----------



## Tsmith

TLFU said:


> lol... just pm'ed.
> 
> I just went there this evening and no-mo Oceangro. They're really busy with plants and such so they don't know when they'll get it. Wish I visited this thread before driving long distance. haha!


That's almost word for word what the guy told me last year even though I was the only customer there at the time and he was reading a magazine when I walked in. I don't understand what being busy with one thing has to do with keeping another in stock. He actually said they could probably special order a few bags if I wanted to try which made me laugh.

Check the OceanGro site and see who sells it, I bet there is a garden center somewhat close. I keep asking the garden centers near me but get the same we'll look into it answer so I end up taking a drive or two every April down to Whiting which is about 40 mins away but an easy drive,


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> I don't understand what being busy with one thing has to do with keeping another in stock. He actually said they could probably special order a few bags if I wanted to try which made me laugh.


From what the guy (owner?) said, he has to go pick it up. Oceangro doesn't deliver. I wish Oceangro would consider selling directly to homeowners just like Baystate does.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> Visited Ferris Farms today to pick up some Oceangro. Nothing left... . I blame @Tsmith and @chrismar. :fight:


LOL! I only took 21 bags! (I had 14 left over from last year!)

You even live in-town, there's no excuse!


----------



## ericgautier

Picked up some fert... pretty cool place.







OceanGro, SOP & Humic.


----------



## gregonfire

is that turf trade?


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@ericgautier do tell this looks awesome!!


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> is that turf trade?


Nah. It is a place close to me. Check out their website - 
https://www.reedandperrine.com they have a lot of stuff.


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> @ericgautier do tell this looks awesome!!


https://www.reedandperrine.com In my search for OceanGro resellers their stuff came up. It is very interesting that they mix OceanGro in.


----------



## ericgautier

Yesterday afternoon, the rain finally stopped so I did a quick mow. Decided to raised it up to 3" (from 2.5") so I don't cut off too much.

Pictures are from this morning.

Front









Back









Plenty of undesirable grasses to spot spray still. :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass

Looking good Eric!! That sucks that Ferris Farms is all out of OG. I was planning on picking up 5 bags & urea from them the next time I'm in NJ. I really don't get how with the popularity of Milo that these organic fert companies don't expand to fill the demand. . I haven't seen a milo sale in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## ericgautier

@LIgrass thanks! Haven't fed it much this Spring. Usually, I would have done 2 applications of OceanGro by now. So far, I only manged to drop 10-6-4.

I'll keep you posted on when they get more.


----------



## TLFU

Nice find Eric. Will check them out since I'm searching for all three of those (OG, Hum, and SOP).


----------



## ericgautier

TLFU said:


> Nice find Eric. Will check them out since I'm searching for all three of those (OG, Hum, and SOP).


I knew you would like that fert.

FWIW, I just called them to ask if they have straight SOP and guy at counter said yes. They have 12 bags in stock atm. SOP is $40.70/bag. :thumbup:


----------



## TLFU

ericgautier said:


> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find Eric. Will check them out since I'm searching for all three of those (OG, Hum, and SOP).
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would like that fert.
> 
> FWIW, I just called them to ask if they have straight SOP and guy at counter said yes. They have 12 bags in stock atm. SOP is $40.70/bag. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

haha! 
Whow! that's pretty awesome of you. Thanks. Will have to check it out on Sunday.


----------



## pennstater2005

Undesirable grasses but looking good overall!


----------



## social port

Eric, can you see much color difference between the monostand and your mixed KBG/TTTF?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Undesirable grasses but looking good overall!


Thanks @pennstater2005 ! Still a work in progress. :lol:



social port said:


> Eric, can you see much color difference between the monostand and your mixed KBG/TTTF?


@social port the KBG/TTTF is older and I feel it is on par as far as color goes. I am waiting to see how much darker (if any) the monostand gets by the end of this year. The wife did notice/say how much darker the front is compared to the neighbors though. :bandit:


----------



## ericgautier

Beautiful day in NJ today. Got a mow in. Had to double cut from all the growth the past few days.  I think it is time to spray some PGR. HOC is 3".

https://youtu.be/zT0-DthPS40


----------



## ericgautier

Backyard clips...

https://youtu.be/96a-9tsEijA

https://youtu.be/zJ6St6mQFmI


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Man those wide stripes your mower makes are da bomb. Looks nice


----------



## ericgautier

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Man those wide stripes your mower makes are da bomb. Looks nice


Thanks @SNOWBOB11! I do like the 48" cut a lot.


----------



## TLFU

That mower of yours is a beast!


----------



## ericgautier

TLFU said:


> That mower of yours is a beast!


 :thumbup: best used purchased I did so far. It chews up everything.


----------



## pennstater2005

Yard looks great Eric! You ever think about getting a sulky for that bad boy?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Yard looks great Eric! You ever think about getting a sulky for that bad boy?


Thanks @pennstater2005. I thought about getting a sulky... but only if the price is right. I check CL once in awhile for one.


----------



## ericgautier

Was able to do a quick mow yesterday. HOC @3". Pic from this morning...


----------



## LIgrass

ericgautier said:


> Beautiful day in NJ today. Got a mow in. Had to double cut from all the growth the past few days.  I think it is time to spray some PGR. HOC is 3".


Looking good Eric! Have you ever tried mowing a circular pattern? Your middle flower bed would be the spot to start from. I know they're tough to pull off but I wonder if starting from that bed and working outward how that would look. I remember someone doing a bullseye stripe on the other site that looked really nice.


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> Looking good Eric! Have you ever tried mowing a circular pattern? Your middle flower bed would be the spot to start from. I know they're tough to pull off but I wonder if starting from that bed and working outward how that would look. I remember someone doing a bullseye stripe on the other site that looked really nice.


Thanks @LIgrass ! I have not done that. Thanks for the suggestion. I might try it out next time I mow. :thumbup:


----------



## llO0DQLE

Very nice!


----------



## ericgautier

llO0DQLE said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Blueberry KBG Monostand vs TTTF+KBG


----------



## ericgautier

ericgautier said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progress pic of the bare area on the side yard.
> 
> May 9th
> 
> 
> June 6th
> 
> 
> Good candidate for Urea apps.
> 
> 
> 
> So I totally forgot to take monthly progress pictures of this area. But here it is today....
> 
> Nov 22nd
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PsCe31R
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is any better. I gained some and loss some as well. I definitely plan to plug the bigger gaps next year.
> 
> This corner is under an oak tree... so it doesn't get that much sun and rain.
Click to expand...

Progress... I think. Need to feed it more. I didn't get a chance to plug the bigger gaps either yet.


----------



## ericgautier

Beautiful day today. Edge, trim and mowed. HOC @3" still. Also threw down Oceangro (NJs version of Milo).


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Beautiful day today. Edge, trim and mowed. HOC @3" still. Also threw down Oceangro (NJs version of Milo).


Color looks fantastic! I love that mower :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier




----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Color looks fantastic! I love that mower :thumbup:


Thanks @pennstater2005 ! Me too. :mrgreen:


----------



## TLFU

Nice shot! looks great.


----------



## gregonfire

What's your HOC in the back yard? Looks awesome


----------



## ericgautier

TLFU said:


> Nice shot! looks great.


Thanks!



gregonfire said:


> What's your HOC in the back yard? Looks awesome


Currently at 3" front and back. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Just finished mowing. Beautiful day here today in NJ. Decided to raise the HOC to 3.5".

Front - Blueberry Monostand 









Backyard - TTTF/KBG mix


















Then dropped azoxystrobin + propiconazole mix. :twisted:


----------



## pennstater2005

@ericgautier Looking good! Are you seeing fungus or just applying as a preventative?


----------



## llO0DQLE

Is the guy across the street a lawn care nut as well?


----------



## pennstater2005

llO0DQLE said:


> Is the guy across the street a lawn care nut as well?


Good catch! Some decent stripes over there.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> @ericgautier Looking good! Are you seeing fungus or just applying as a preventative?


Applying as a preventative. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

llO0DQLE said:


> Is the guy across the street a lawn care nut as well?





pennstater2005 said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the guy across the street a lawn care nut as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch! Some decent stripes over there.
Click to expand...

He has an LCO and they use Wright Standers. What I've seen them do is side discharge for the first pass then bag on the second pass. Those Wright's leave awesome stripes.


----------



## ericgautier

Mowed this morning. I'm up to 4" HOC now.










I need to plug that corner. Also need to trim bushes and cut down that ivy. :x It rained here last night, but the soil is drrrryyyy.


----------



## pennstater2005

Striping nicely @ericgautier!! Do you have irrigation?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Striping nicely ericgautier!! Do you have irrigation?


Thanks @pennstater2005 ! I have a DIY 4 zone hose end sprinkler setup mixed with PGP and MP heads that I buried.


----------



## JDgreen18

Looks really good...


----------



## ericgautier

JDgreen18 said:


> Looks really good...


Thanks @JDgreen18 !


----------



## social port

:thumbup: 4 inch HOC.
Cool Cut KBG


----------



## ericgautier

7/21

Blueberry Monostand is doing ok except for my hell strip. That area does not have full sprinkler coverage and it shows. Sprayed Propiconazole 14.3 @4oz/k with all the rain coming.



My brother in lawn came over with his drone. Here's a quick drone video. Now I know which areas I need to work on. :lol:


----------



## Alex1389

ericgautier said:


> 7/21
> 
> Blueberry Monostand is doing ok except for my hell strip. That area does not have full sprinkler coverage and it shows. Sprayed Propiconazole 14.3 @4oz/k with all the rain coming.
> 
> 
> 
> My brother in lawn came over with his drone. Here's a quick drone video. Now I know which areas I need to work on. :lol:


The stripes that Exmark leaves are awesome!

Did you end up dropping the HOC?


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> The stripes that Exmark leaves are awesome!
> 
> Did you end up dropping the HOC?


Thanks! No I left it at 4" HOC.


----------



## LIgrass

Looking good eric. Check for Summer Patch possibly in your hell strips. I kept losing small sections of my strips to SP until I planted PRG in the worst section and it no longer dies out.


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> Looking good eric. Check for Summer Patch possibly in your hell strips. I kept losing small sections of my strips to SP until I planted PRG in the worst section and it no longer dies out.


I do believe is it SP. I treated it Friday and with all the rain we are having I am hoping for the best.


----------



## ericgautier

8/5 - Mowed @4" HOC. Did a circle pattern this time.

July was relatively slow on the lawn. Mow and spray fungicides mostly. I can't wait for cooler weather and start the fall N biltz.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks good.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Looking good Eric!


----------



## ericgautier

@Jconnelly6b thanks man! How is your lawn doing?


----------



## ericgautier

ericgautier said:


> Before
> 
> Google street view


Sweet.. Google Maps finally updated :lol:


----------



## Green

Eric,

Good to see a journal update from you! I was beginning to worry you might have switched your lawn over to Fescue Gautieri as an experiment or something! (And yes, that's a real type of grass!)


----------



## ericgautier

Green said:


> Fescue Gautieri


Hmm... those look pretty good. Maybe I'll them around my fence line when I decide to make a mulch bed/border. :lol:

Lawn has been cruising.. no "reel" update.


----------



## Green

That would be cool...it's got your name, so why not?


----------



## ericgautier

2019 season is almost here... can't wait.

Front monostand is more brown than green at this point. Definitely lost a lot of color. There is this one spot though where the dog went... :lol: I can't wait for its color to return.



The backyard tttf/kbg mix is doing better in terms of color.


----------



## Pete1313

Mine lost alot of color in spots as well. How was you winter? Snow covered, or cold nights with no snow at times?


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Mine lost alot of color in spots as well. How was you winter? Snow covered, or cold nights with no snow at times?


Winter was rough. Cold nights with no snow cover at all... but glad it is over.


----------



## Pete1313

Same reason mine lost color where it did. 
Glad it is over as well. Can't wait to start growing some grass!


----------



## g-man

Most likely we had dessication. High wind, with low humidity will suck the frozen moisture out if the leaves. It should recover. I'm not so sure of my 1in TTTF.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Eric- I really like the fact that you put out your entire lawn Reno plan, step by step.
I live in mass and I think I'm going to use your steps as a reference point.
Much appreciated


----------



## Green

@ericgautier, not sure but you've probably seen my posts that Bullseye (one of the overall best rated cultivars ever) is no longer being grown anymore due to low seed yields. I am not giving up my back lawn ever...that is for sure!


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> Most likely we had dessication. High wind, with low humidity will suck the frozen moisture out if the leaves. It should recover. I'm not so sure of my 1in TTTF.


Yeah as much as I don't like snow, I would have rather it snowed to cover up the lawn from the wind.



Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Eric- I really like the fact that you put out your entire lawn Reno plan, step by step.
> I live in mass and I think I'm going to use your steps as a reference point.
> Much appreciated


Glad it'll help. Just ask/lmk if there is anything I can further help with.



Green said:


> ericgautier, not sure but you've probably seen my posts that Bullseye (one of the overall best rated cultivars ever) is no longer being grown anymore due to low seed yields. I am not giving up my back lawn ever...that is for sure


I like Bullseye a lot. That's sad to hear.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

ericgautier said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely we had dessication. High wind, with low humidity will suck the frozen moisture out if the leaves. It should recover. I'm not so sure of my 1in TTTF.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah as much as I don't like snow, I would have rather it snowed to cover up the lawn from the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric- I really like the fact that you put out your entire lawn Reno plan, step by step.
> I live in mass and I think I'm going to use your steps as a reference point.
> Much appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it'll help. Just ask/lmk if there is anything I can further help with.
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> ericgautier, not sure but you've probably seen my posts that Bullseye (one of the overall best rated cultivars ever) is no longer being grown anymore due to low seed yields. I am not giving up my back lawn ever...that is for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Bullseye a lot. That's sad to hear.
Click to expand...

Eric- Just curious. I was reading up on your journal steps and noticed that you applied ocean gro within a 2-3 week interval. I know that it's an organic fert and it's slow release but were you worried at all that it was too much nitrogen? I'm was just curious because I'm trying write down a plan of action rough draft.


----------



## ericgautier

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Eric- Just curious. I was reading up on your journal steps and noticed that you applied ocean gro within a 2-3 week interval. I know that it's an organic fert and it's slow release but were you worried at all that it was too much nitrogen? I'm was just curious because I'm trying write down a plan of action rough draft.


The spring after a reno, I subscribe to the Philes Phertilizer Lecture. Basically feed it as much as you can. I've back off now that the lawn is established. But when I was feeding it every 2-3 weeks, it actually liked it a lot but the wallet not so much. :lol:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

ericgautier said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric- Just curious. I was reading up on your journal steps and noticed that you applied ocean gro within a 2-3 week interval. I know that it's an organic fert and it's slow release but were you worried at all that it was too much nitrogen? I'm was just curious because I'm trying write down a plan of action rough draft.
> 
> 
> 
> The spring after a reno, I subscribe to the Philes Phertilizer Lecture. Basically feed it as much as you can. I've back off now that the lawn is established. But when I was feeding it every 2-3 weeks, it actually liked it a lot but the wallet not so much. :lol:
Click to expand...

Interesting information! Thanks for sharing. I have baystate fertilizer plant about 30 mins from me so I'll be using that and trying to mimic your journey


----------



## ericgautier

2019 Lawn Journal

3/30 - Spring clean up
3/30 - Pre-em: Prodiamine
4/6 - GrubEx1 and sprayed weeds
4/21 - Clean up mow @2.0"
4/27 - Mow @2.0"
5/2 - Mow @2.0"
5/11 - Mow @2.5"
5/11 - Sprayed weeds
5/18 - Mow @2.5"
5/19 - Cx
5/24 - Mow @2.5"
5/25 - Sprayed weeds
5/31 - Mow @2.5"
6/6 - Mow @2.5"
6/14 - Mow @2.5"
6/14 - Sprayed PGR/FE/Azoxy
6/21 - Mow @2.5"
6/22 - Propiconazole
6/28 - Mow @2.5"
7/7 - Mow @3" (back only)
7/7 - Sprayed Nutsedge, weeds
7/12 - Mow @3"
7/21 - Mow @3.5"
7/27 - Mow @3.5"
8/2 - Mow @3.5"
8/9 - Mow @3.5"
8/11 - Pre-em; Prodiamine
8/16 - Mow @3.25"
8/16 - Cx
8/23 - Mow @3.25"
9/2 - Mow @3.25"
9/7 - Mow @3.25"
9/7 - Cx
9/13 - Mow @3.25"
9/24 - Mow @3.25"
9/30 - Mow @3"
10/7 - Mow @3"
10/7 - Cx
10/20 - Mow @3"
10/26 - Mow @3"


----------



## ericgautier

4/21

Finally got to do a clean up mow. 2019 is going to be an uphill battle. Not sure if my pre-em coverage was off but plenty of unwanted grass/weeds to tackle.

Lawn definitely could use some N. Can't wait to pick up my Cx and throw down a bag.

Girls enjoy egg hunting though...


----------



## Alex1389

@ericgautier I did a higher rate of Prodiamine in late August and had plenty of unwanted grass also. I'm betting all that rain we had played a role in diminishing the effectiveness of the pre-m.


----------



## social port

Hey @ericgautier do you still have that ride-on mower? It is an ex-Mark, right?


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> @ericgautier I did a higher rate of Prodiamine in late August and had plenty of unwanted grass also. I'm betting all that rain we had played a role in diminishing the effectiveness of the pre-m.


 :x yeah might have to spray earlier in Spring or another late spray before Winter.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> Hey @ericgautier do you still have that ride-on mower? It is an ex-Mark, right?


Yes, I still have the walk behind eXmark. :thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire

Looking good Eric!


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> Looking good Eric!


Thanks @gregonfire . I need to start feeding it. But it felt good to be out mowing yesterday.


----------



## gregonfire

ericgautier said:


> Thanks @gregonfire . I need to start feeding it. But it felt good to be out mowing yesterday.


I know that feeling. Got any pics of the front mono?


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> I know that feeling. Got any pics of the front mono?


Didn't snap a pic yesterday. But happy to say that it is greening up nicely as well. :thumbup:

The hell strip will need to be plugged though. Got plenty of dead spots.


----------



## ericgautier

5/18

Midday sun after mowing. I'll try and get better pics later. I haven't dropped anything yet but color is holding its own. Probably will drop Cx later this afternoon.





Backyard


----------



## social port

I'm looking forward to seeing your lawn after carbon x; it looks good already.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

The blueberry front is looking good. Backyard looks good too.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your lawn after carbon x; it looks good already.


Thanks @social port . I'm looking forward to seeing how well it does also when I finally give it some fert.



SNOWBOB11 said:


> The blueberry front is looking good. Backyard looks good too.


Thanks @SNOWBOB11 . :thumbup:


----------



## samjonester

That first pic with the flowers :thumbup:. I love the contrast of dark green grass and bright flowers.


----------



## ericgautier

Thanks @samjonester ! Slowly working on the flower bed. Everytime the kids have a plant sale at school we add them in.


----------



## ericgautier

She's a shade darker... 😉


----------



## ericgautier

6/6

Got a mow in. Last mow was 6 days ago and there is plenty of growth. The lawn is growing really well from Cx. PGR goes down tomorrow to help slow it down some.

https://youtu.be/Zu5YHmUOSRE

Excuse the back deck and patio.. they are a mess. Cleaning those are on deck this weekend. :lol:


----------



## social port

ericgautier said:


> She's a shade darker... 😉


I missed this last week. That does look good!
It could be differences in sunlight, but to me, it looks several shades darker after Cx.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> I missed this last week. That does look good!
> It could be differences in sunlight, but to me, it looks several shades darker after Cx.


Thanks @social port ! It definitely looks darker after Cx compared to my neighbors.


----------



## ericgautier

Rain.. rain.. go away

Glad I was able to spray PGR/FE/Azoxy on 6/14


----------



## ericgautier

Hoping it dries up today to get a mow in. It's been 7 days but pgr is holding it down. Color ain't too bad either. I didn't pgr the backyard so should be interesting to see how much growth it got from all this rain.


----------



## Chris LI

The greening from the Cx looks like it increased since the first photo. What is your opinion of it, so far?


----------



## ericgautier

Chris LI said:


> The greening from the Cx looks like it increased since the first photo. What is your opinion of it, so far?


Really like it so far. I've only dropped 1 bag @4lbs/K almost a month ago now. I'm thinking about dropping another bag this weekend and that's it until fall. It has reduced my budget for sure and lawn is still looking good. Oh, and growth was definitely there in the first two weeks.. lol I had to double mow last week because I didn't get pgr down.


----------



## Chris LI

ericgautier said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greening from the Cx looks like it increased since the first photo. What is your opinion of it, so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Really like it so far. I've only dropped 1 bag @4lbs/K almost a month ago now. I'm thinking about dropping another bag this weekend and that's it until fall. It has reduced my budget for sure and lawn is still looking good. Oh, and growth was definitely there in the first two weeks.. lol I had to double mow last week because I didn't get pgr down.
Click to expand...

How many lbs. of N does that translate to?


----------



## ericgautier

@Chris LI about 1 lb N.


----------



## Chris LI

:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## ericgautier

Enjoyed the mow today. I can definitely tell the pgr treatment worked. The front barely had any clippings while the backyard had tons. More fungicides goes down tomorrow.


----------



## TLFU

@ericgautier/all, where do y'all keep your chemicals? out in the shed or inside the home? I keep granulars in the shed but not sure about chemicals because of the heat/cold.

Lawn's looking nice btw!!


----------



## ericgautier

@TLFU thanks! I have a mud room as soon as you enter from the backyard that I've been using to keep my chemicals in, but this year they are in the garage.


----------



## TLFU

:thumbup: 
Gotcha! I wish there was a portable outdoor storage "box" big enough to store chemicals. Lowes shows some - https://www.lowes.com/pl/Deck-boxes-Patio-furniture-Outdoors/4294441995, not sure about temp control, I would assume the inside would get pretty hot/cold.


----------



## ericgautier

Enjoyed the mow today after being away for a few days.

Last mow was 9 days ago. I decided to raise the HOC to 3". The backyard which I did not spray PGR definitely had some growth but the PGR regulated front yard didn't have much so I decided to only mow the backyard. I am going to let the front yard grow some more and mow it sometime this week. I am due for another PGR app but I might just let it rebound for the summer.

Quick phone snap after I was done mowing


----------



## ericgautier

Blade sharpening party


----------



## Alex1389

Can't wait to see your review on the Toro SR!


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> Can't wait to see your review on the Toro SR!


I had a Recycler before and loved the cut from it. When I bought the eXmark, I wanted to keep the Recycler as a backup. But my brother needed a mower so him and I traded goods (he got the mower in return I got a bbq smoker). :lol: But on the back of my mind, I always wanted another Recycler as a backup. Then read about the Super Recycler so I would browse FB Marketplace/CL here and there to see what's for sale. I had set a low budget since this will be a backup mower only. Just so happen that one was for sale close by within my budget and here we are... . I've been using it around trim areas and it mulches awesome! But not sure I can give up the wider mower...


----------



## ericgautier

It was too hot to mow so the mower posed for a pic.. lol


----------



## ericgautier

9 days since last mow. Raised HOC to 3.5-3.75". Will maintain this height for rest of summer.

https://youtu.be/AxxL5Kfqjtc


----------



## Alex1389

How are you enjoying the SR? @ericgautier


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> How are you enjoying the SR? ericgautier


The SR cuts and mulches awesome. Just don't like that it is doubling my mow time. :lol: I'm going to switch back and forth between the two as both do an excellent job. Only issue is, they both don't have the same HOC settings. The eXmark starts at 1" while the SR starts at 1.25" (both have .5" increments). So the SR is always .25" higher (or lower). If I have time, I'll use the SR. Looking forward to using the SR to mulch up leaves though since I do not have a full mulch kit on the eXmark.


----------



## ericgautier

8/9 Mow @3.5"


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks amazing.


----------



## ericgautier

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks amazing.


Thanks @SNOWBOB11 . Happy where it is at atm. Looking fwd to the fall blitz. :thumbup:


----------



## samjonester

Wow! Have you fertilized since the CX, or just Fe and fungicides in July and August?


----------



## ericgautier

samjonester said:


> Wow! Have you fertilized since the CX, or just Fe and fungicides in July and August?


That's correct. No fertilizer since Cx back in May.


----------



## ericgautier

8/11 - Pre-emergent time


----------



## Alex1389

Lawn looks awesome!

Good call on Pre-M. I need to hit my parkway with it ASAP.


----------



## ruxie88

ericgautier said:


> 8/11 - Pre-emergent time


I was planning to put my pre-em down in two weeks. Are you going to apply another app in late fall? If not, what rate did you use? Thanks.


----------



## ericgautier

ruxie88 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8/11 - Pre-emergent time
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to put my pre-em down in two weeks. Are you going to apply another app in late fall? If not, what rate did you use? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Not planning another app. I used .37oz/M. I'm about a week earlier compared to when I sprayed last year. I was seeing a lot of weeds pop up so my thoughts is that my spring app is on its way out.


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> Lawn looks awesome!
> 
> Good call on Pre-M. I need to hit my parkway with it ASAP.


Thanks!

If you can spray tomorrow... we might get some rain Tuesday.


----------



## Alex1389

ericgautier said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn looks awesome!
> 
> Good call on Pre-M. I need to hit my parkway with it ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> If you can spray tomorrow... we might get some rain Tuesday.
Click to expand...

Yeah... I'll try for that. I keep forgetting that I have 500 sq ft of lawn that I still need to take care of when I have 11.5k sq ft of dirt staring at me 😂


----------



## ericgautier

8/16 - mow and Cx


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking nice!!


----------



## social port

ericgautier said:


> 8/16 - mow and Cx


Look at that color! I don't think you need any carbon x :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Looking nice!!


Thanks!



social port said:


> Look at that color! I don't think you need any carbon x :lol:


 :thumbup: Been enjoying less inputs this year. This is only the second fertilizer app this season (last one was back in May). :mrgreen:


----------



## Green

ericgautier said:


> :thumbup: Been enjoying less inputs this year. This is only the second fertilizer app this season (last one was back in May). :mrgreen:


How much in those two apps so far? I've only put less than 1 lb N in most areas so far this year myself (mostly natural stuff, like Milo).


----------



## Chris LI

Wow! Impressive. Congrats on reduced inputs with maintaining excellent results. What have you added (if anything) as far as soil conditioners, Fe, micros, etc.?

Thank you.


----------



## ericgautier

Green said:


> How much in those two apps so far? I've only put less than 1 lb N in most areas so far this year myself (mostly natural stuff, like Milo).


Each app of Cx is just shy of 1 lb N.


----------



## ericgautier

Chris LI said:


> Wow! Impressive. Congrats on reduced inputs with maintaining excellent results. What have you added (if anything) as far as soil conditioners, Fe, micros, etc.?
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks! Only really thing new this year, beside Cx, is an app of FEature when I sprayed PGR. Check out my notes here.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Color looks fantastic! Can't wait to see what the Cx does to it. Do you do preventive fungicide applications or just serenade?


----------



## ericgautier

Sfurunner13 said:


> Color looks fantastic! Can't wait to see what the Cx does to it. Do you do preventive fungicide applications or just serenade?


Thanks!

As for fungicides... I sprayed one app of Azoxy and Prop in June one week apart.

I have not used Serenade this year yet. I do have some left over from last year that I need to finish.

I haven't really been on a "schedule" with fungicides. I just keep an eye and spray when needed (and this year, only once so far).


----------



## pennstater2005

Your pre emergent went down about a week ago. Will you re apply or was it a long enough rate app to get you through?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Your pre emergent went down about a week ago. Will you re apply or was it a long enough rate app to get you through?


Sprayed a rate that should get me through. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pre emergent went down about a week ago. Will you re apply or was it a long enough rate app to get you through?
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed a rate that should get me through. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nice. That's my plan soon here too :thumbup:


----------



## Green

Eric, how's the lawn going? Did the fertilizer apps a while back continue to feed? Also, I know you have Bullseye, Faith, and a few others in your back lawn. Faith is almost impossible to get these days; I think Scotts is the only one using it in their blends now. Bullseye is almost impossible to find too, and is supposed to be in phase-out currently; did you see my post talking about how The Hogan Company has what is probably the last of it for sale now?


----------



## ericgautier

@Green Cx apps every 3 weeks has been great. I did my third app 2 weeks ago and will probably do another one next week and call it for the season.

I haven't really been following what is available now since the lawn is holding it's own. I think adding KBG to the mix has really helped in the backyard has really help with repair.

If anything, I have a few lbs of Bewitched that I could throw in the back. Might do a dormant seeding to some areas back there.


----------



## ericgautier

2020 Lawn Journal

3/14 - Spring clean up
3/15 - Prodiamine
4/2 - Mow @1.75"
4/4 - Sprayed weeds
4/8 - Mow @1.75"
4/11 - Mow @1.75"
4/14 - GrubEx1
4/16 - Mow @1.75"


----------



## ericgautier

4/19

Mid afternoon sun...

Front: Blueberry Monostand



Back: TTTF/KBG Mix


----------



## Alex1389

Looking good! Are you noticing that you're finally taking off a good amount of clippings per mow?


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> Looking good! Are you noticing that you're finally taking off a good amount of clippings per mow?


Thanks! Yes, getting a good amount of clippings now.


----------



## Green

Back looks really good. Front is getting there, too.


----------



## ericgautier

4/28


----------



## Biggylawns

@ericgautier reno to a mono this fall?


----------



## ericgautier

Biggylawns said:


> @ericgautier reno to a mono this fall?


 :lol: I do have some Bewitched seed that I could use.. hmmm..


----------



## g-man

Do you need glyphosate?


----------



## Biggylawns

Sounds like we're in business!


----------



## ericgautier

*2021 Lawn Journal*

..not much to report. Lawn is on cruise. Although I skipped the blitz last year and the lawn looks the part. I do have plenty of Cx to finish this season so we'll see. :lol:

*April* 
4/4/2021 - Clean up mow @2.5" 
4/8/2021 - Prodiamine
4/17/2021 - Mow @2.5" & Sprayed weeds 
4/23/2021 - Mow @2.5" 
4/24/2021 - GrubEx1 
4/28/2021 - Mow @2.5" & Sprayed weeds

*May* 
5/4/2021 - Mow @2.5" 
5/7/2021 - Sprayed weeds
5/11/2021 - Mow @2.5"
5/16/2021 - Mow @3", Cx (1 bag) & sprayed Bifen IT
5/22/2021 - Mow @3"
5/26/2021 - Mow @3"

*June* 
6/1 /2021 - Mow @3"
6/2 /2021 - Sprayed Prop, Azoxy & Urea
6/5/2021 - Mow @3"
6/9/2021 - Mow @3"
6/13/2021 - Mow @3"
6/13/2021 - Mow @3.5"
6/18/2021 - Mow @3.5"
6/23/2021 - Mow @3.5"

*July* 
7/4/2021 - Mow @3.5
7/10/2021 - Mow @3.5
7/11/2021 - Prop + Azoxy & Urea
7/17/2021 - Mow @3.5
7/22/2021 - Mow @3.5
7/30/2021 - Mow @3.5

*August* 
8/5/2021 - Mow @3.5"
8/7/2021 - Bifen IT
8/13/2021 - Mow @3.5"
8/24/2021 - Mow @3.5"
8/31/2021 - Mow @3.5"

*September* 
9/7/2021 - Mow @3.5"
9/10/2021 - Seeds where tree got taken down
9/12/2021 - Cx (1 bag)
9/12/2021 - Mow @3.0"


----------



## Green

Good luck, Eric!


----------



## JDgreen18

Just read your whole journal, I'm thinking of doing my first kbg mono and Blueberry is at the top of my list(bluebank too). Your lawn looks fantastic


----------



## ericgautier

@JDgreen18 thanks!

Blueberry has been awesome for me. The only downside I can think of is that it is slow to wake up in the spring.

The shot of Urea I did 2 days ago plus all the rain we got after has greened up the lawn nicely though. I'll try and get a picture up soon.


----------



## JDgreen18

ericgautier said:


> @JDgreen18 thanks!
> 
> Blueberry has been awesome for me. The only downside I can think of is that it is slow to wake up in the spring.
> 
> The shot of Urea I did 2 days ago plus all the rain we got after has greened up the lawn nicely though. I'll try and get a picture up soon.


Wow I'm surprised it ranked pretty good for spring green up too at Rutgers trials. That was one of the attributes pushing me towards Blueberry


----------



## ericgautier

JDgreen18 said:


> Wow I'm surprised it ranked pretty good for spring green up too at Rutgers trials. That was one of the attributes pushing me towards Blueberry


Sorry. You are right.. Blueberry ranked higher than Bewitched or Midnight for Spring green up. Either way, my Blueberry lags a little bit compared to my tttf/kbg mix during Spring.


----------



## JerseyGreens

My BlueBank struggled during spring wake up (I know it has bad scores going in) but once it did wake up...no stopping the deep green now!


----------



## ericgautier

6/16/21

Lawn is looking decent.


----------



## ericgautier

7/30/21

Not too bad for end of July.

Blueberry Monostand


TTTF + KBG


----------



## JDgreen18

ericgautier said:


> 7/30/21
> 
> Not too bad for end of July.
> 
> Blueberry Monostand
> 
> 
> TTTF + KBG


Very nice....I just dropped my seed today on my mono blueberry reno


----------



## ericgautier

JDgreen18 said:


> Very nice....I just dropped my seed today on my mono blueberry reno


Awesome! Looking forward to seeing your mono blueberry. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Took a tree down in the backyard.

DAS: 5 - seeing some germination. :thumbup: 80/20 Hogan blend.


----------



## ericgautier

Update on the area where we took down a tree.


DAS: 5


DAS: 9


DAG: 17 - first mow

also my Cx stash is dwindling.. :lol:


----------



## Jconnelly6b

What do you plan to do with the clumpy CX? I have 3 bags left and don't know what to do with them... they are a NIGHTMARE to spread.

Also, bravo getting your tree area to germinate so well!


----------



## LIgrass

Hey buddy, I remember your renos. How's the blueberry mono doing? and the backyard tttf kbg mix?


----------

